# Samba printing without CUPS?

## HogRider

Background

Installed ghostscript, cups, samba - Unable to print 

Remembered how well Omni worked - installed Omni - Unable to access device 'omni'

Removed ghostscript, emerge -f ghostscript, update tar file with Omni patch, update MD5, emerge ghostscript, emerge fails

Remove temp ghostscript files, emerge ghostscript, emerge fails

```

In file included from src/memory_.h:24,

                 from src/gdevprn.h:23,

                 from ./src/gdevstp.c:35:

src/std.h:26: arch.h: No such file or directory

In file included from src/gdevprn.h:31,

                 from ./src/gdevstp.c:35:

src/gxdevmem.h:113: parse error before `bits32'

src/gxdevmem.h:113: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

src/gxdevmem.h:113: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

src/gxdevmem.h:114: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `color24'

src/gxdevmem.h:114: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

src/gxdevmem.h:127: parse error before `}'

In file included from ./src/gdevstp.c:35:

src/gdevprn.h:256: sizeof applied to an incomplete type

src/gdevprn.h:256: sizeof applied to an incomplete type

make: *** [obj/gdevstp.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line -7, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/app-text/ghostscript/ghostscript-7.05.3-r1.

ebuild .

```

Remove cups, emerge lprng, samba fails - Shared cups libraries missing

RTFM - Gentoo samba will not work with lprng

Remove lprng, emerge PDQ, RTFM - Documentation states PDQ doesn't work with samba, remove PDQ

Query

Is there any alternative print system (under Gentoo) which will function with samba?

Any recommendations on how to correct the ghostscript errors?

Thanks, Mike

----------

## simon

I haven't installed a printer in gentoo, but have you read the http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml?

simon

----------

## HogRider

I've read the printing-howto, installed the gimp-print & gimp-print-cups, used foomatic & cupsomatic, all to no avail.  These are not local printers (excludes cat'ing to local dev), but I have printed via telnet to 9100.

Thanks

----------

## HogRider

I was running off a two week old rsync, latest solved the emerge ghostscript error. 

Samba/Cups issue still unresolved.

----------

## silverter

 *HogRider wrote:*   

> I've read the printing-howto, installed the gimp-print & gimp-print-cups, used foomatic & cupsomatic, all to no avail.  These are not local printers (excludes cat'ing to local dev), but I have printed via telnet to 9100. [...]

 

What error are u having printing to samba printer then? I had no problem setting up cups+samba+printing to windows shared printers. Let me know about your configuration and the error messages you are having, maybe I can help then. 

Regards,

----------

## HogRider

The cups-gs-samba problem resolved itself with the updated rsync, although it still doesn't use omni.

The error occured with any print job, including from the admin page.  The error was something like unable to interpret format (without omni).  Post Omni install, gs didn't recognize the device.  Post gs tweaks (for omni support) cups didn't like gs.

My situation calls for Windows -> samba -> cups, but even 'raw' printing (allowing windows to provide the filter/driver) failed via cups.

Too late to recreate the problem, but thanks for the input.

----------

